# Two Die in Myrtle Beach Rv Fire



## 3ringer (May 10, 2017)

Sorry I can't post the video. Maybe someone else can. Two people lost there lives in a rv fire at Apache Campground in Myrtle Beach. Four rv's were destroyed. I haven't heard the cause. Most likely a propane leak. Very sad.


----------



## T-N-T (May 10, 2017)

Dang.  I bet those things go up Fast


----------



## Bama B (May 15, 2017)

They were not RV. They were mobil homes


----------

